# Unwanted Flatheads...



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I was doing some research on the internet and came accross this pair of articles. Take a look and let everybody know what you think...

http://sites.state.pa.us/PA_Exec/Fish_Boat/anglerboater/ja02angler/meetflathead.pdf

"The Fish & Boat Commission usually encourages catch and release of species. However, in this case, being a conservationist means removing and killing flatheads that are caught in the Delaware River Watershed, which includes the Schuylkill River."

http://sites.state.pa.us/PA_Exec/Fish_Boat/flathinf.htm

"If anglers catch flathead catfish in the Susquehanna or Schuylkill River basins, they are encouraged to take them and not release them, regardless of size."


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

no comment!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I have read some thoughts on the flatheads in these particular rivers. These rivers offer trophy smallmouth fishing, and the fishermen are afraid that the flatheads are negatively impacting the smallmouth fishery. I'm sure that those smallies make a nice meal for a hungry flathead. I understand why the smallie fishermen would want to protect their fishery, but I think that the introduction of flatheads would have a positive impact on the fishing. That is, I think that ultimately the smallie population may decrease in quantity, but quality would increase. Further, the flathead fishing would more than compensate for a decrease in quantity of smallmouth.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Tightliner,

There is much more to this than is explained in these articles.

Flathead catfish are not native to this river system. The Pa Fish and Boat comission are privy to information that you may not have at your disposal.

Introduction of non native predators can often be devastating. If you are familiar with the case of Dingo (wild dogs) introduced into Australia, you can understand their concern.

Studies in Pa also coincided with similar studies conducted on the Edisto river in S Carolina. Also there were simultaneous studies being conducted on the Cape Fear river in N. Carolina.

All indications of these studies showed that introduction of flathead catfish were either detrimental or possibly lethal to other species native to the waterways.

Efforts to remove flatheads from the Altahama--Cape Fear--Edisto--Appalachicola rivers *By any means except explosives* 
have proven unsuccessful.

You can understand the adverse effects of zebra mussels--gobie--snakehead fish, on watersheds in which they are not native.

Some of the same repercussions occur when predators are introduced to non native waters.

Perhaps you can understand Pa concern. If recent history repeats they will have little success removing the flatheads from this river system.

Fisheries biologists often argue of the effects of these introductions. Fish and game departments must make policies based on scientific findings and act in what they feel is the best interest of the public.

Each watershed must be managed to its best use and only careful study can determine that use. Introduction of non native species can result in grave damage.

Hopefully the damage in Pa will be less than studies indicate. It will be almost impossible to remove flathead cats once they are established.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There's other places that share the same feeling. Flatheads have been a problem for years in parts of Georgia. It seems wrong to me, but I'm not from there and I'm not a biologist, so it would be wrong for me to make a judgement. If they really need the help, I know of some juggers I'd like to send up there.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

It may have to do with predidation on the shad species in the river such as the hickory and american, which may be protected if i remeber right.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Good reply Robby!


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

Seems to me the government agencies declaring these flatheads "unwanted" should get in touch with the commercial netters who steal flatheads from public waters in order to sell them to paylakes here in Ohio and Indiana. This would get rid of the "unwanted" flatheads while sparing the resource from being removed from other waters where anglers actually appreciate and target them as the majestic sportfish they are.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Harris

That seems to be a very interesting solution.

Could it be that netters often harm other fish when targetting catfish?
Possibly Pa authorities do not trust netters to keep only flatheads  

Also many areas of these rivers may not be navigable and thus not be deep enough to be netted effectively.

Johnboy

Predation is the name of flatheads game. Be it shellcrackers in the Edisto or channel cats in the Altahama, flatheads have to eat  

Think of it like your neighbor throwing wolves into your sheep herd because they like wolves


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Excellent replies there Robby!!  


As was stated, they need to hook up with the commercial guys. Or even with ODNR and these fish could be introduced to our public waters for us to catch!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I think that would be great if they could comm. fishermen to get those cats that would be a good short term solution to a few problems


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Explain?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I was agreeing with what THarris said. If the commercial guys were able to go and fish for these cats (without bothering other fish) it would get them out of the native flathead spots for a while and fix the problem where flattys are not wanted. But if they are going to use nets, like they always do, then they will just make more trouble than they help. But i think they should make a cooperative deal with some commercial guys who can do things right. 

Whether they are invading nonative waters or not a hate to see good flatheads just thrown on the bank.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Robby said it best, well done.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WTG Robby... Best reply  

I am from Pa and can say this much :
NO COMMENT


----------

